# Simpsons Heritage Crystal - Is The Ebc Correct?



## Bribie G (16/6/11)

According to my supplier the EBC of Simpson's Heritage Crystal is around 150 average, which is a tad less than 80 SRM.
I've noticed that it seems to come out a bit darker than expected and I've just made an Amercan IPA tonight that should have ended up around 11 SRM according to BrewMate (style 6-15)
However if that's 11 I'll walk to Bourke (sorry camera out of action) - it looks like a very dark Irish Red, I'd guess SRM 15 at least. 

I would expect that my supplier gets his specs off Bintani malts who are the importers, but I was wondering if anyone else was finding the Heritage to be a bit of a loose cannon? It's for comps and I'm a bit peeved as I'll need to rebrew now.


----------



## kelbygreen (16/6/11)

I got some the other day not sure if its simpons but it was new and called heritage from memory they said it was 150 so maybe the supplier got it wrong as to look at it next to 120 its noticeable darker.


----------



## felten (16/6/11)

I've only used it in dark beer so far so no help there, but maybe you could contact the supplier/retailer and ask them if they have the spec sheet for that specific batch.

ofc you'd have to know what batch it was first..


----------



## marksfish (16/6/11)

you could try the simpsons web site as i have found some slight differences in the color of some malts. ahhh dont bother as their website is not much chop.


----------



## keifer33 (16/6/11)

I have found the stuff ive used alot darker with plenty of 'black' grains in there which im guessing cant help. From what I can tell Its not a very consistent malt from the limited amount ive used.


----------



## felten (16/6/11)

I'd assume they're only making small batches, so there would be a lot of variability since they can't blend as much. I've seen it listed from 55L to 180EBC, so who knows.


----------

